# New Baby Girl



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the pics i took yesterday of our new baby.....u can kinda see the pearling in some....she has just had a bath too so she looks a little ratty,,,oh and of course decided to poop! She is still nameless tho...and from looking back i dont think she has a bald patch which is great!









Excuse me don't take a picture while im toileting!









Hmm whats over here?









This is my thoughtful pose









This tea towel needs to be straightened out









*fluff*

(sorry for large pics...i will make them smaller 2moro)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww. She's gorgeous!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ty!!! once she gets home i'll have to get u to change my sig!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yw. And yes most definitely! 

How old is she at the moment? I can't get over how gorgeous she is, lol.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

7 weeks...im not sure of her hatch date...i forgot to ask lol....she was starting to refuse her one feed a day so the breeder was going to offer her half for a day or so then wean her off completely...if it all goes according to plan...and depending on work...i may have her as soon as Tuesday or Wednesday...tho if i have to work it wont be till Friday night...she came straight to me and walked around on my arm...my niece was with me too and she held her for a while...now i just need to think of a name.....i totally get why ppl name their lutinos sunny etc.....she was just so bright and noticeable....apparently she was the first lutino pearls out of about 30 babies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If I worked it out right, it'd be around the 17th? Humm.. I don't know though!

Fingers crossed everything goes according to plan for you, so you can get her on Tues or Wed, maybe before that.  Sounds like a really tame 'tiel which is always a bonus, lol. You'll be able to have lots of fun with her, and not have to tame her. What a lucky duck you are to be able to have the first Lutino Pearl out of 30. It's meant to be you see.. heehee.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yep!!! i think it was meant to be!! plus i totally fell for her straight away...she is so sweet...still a little baby...im going to take more of a back seat and encourage mum and her to bond....little mikey wont let anyone but me scritch him but im hoping she attaches to them more...tho of course i still want cuddles!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh Kimmi, she is a doll!! My first thought when I saw her was "Peaches" She is the same color as my favorite shurbert, Peaches and Cream...LOL I can't wait to read about all her new adventures with you and your flock.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

she is adorable, when you get her home, lift up her crest and look for a bald patch - that is where Roo's is hiding and when her crest is down or in normal positioning you don't see it 

which is why for a while i thought she didn't have one - I didnt think she would have one since neither parent was a visual Lutino, but nope she's got a little one under her crest



EDIT: upon closer inspection (because another thread got me thinking) I went in and had a close look at Roo, She doesn't have a bald spot, I guess she just wasn't completely feathered and i just assumed she was going to have a bald spot hiding under her crest (it ended up being the last that feathered in ) 

So now roo is non to pleased with me, but now i know for sure she has no bald spot - and she'll get over it, she can never stay mad at me long she loves to give kisses and preen my hair too much to stay mad at me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She is such a CUTIE!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

So gorgeous!!! I like Peaches too!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Well after much deliberation and input from Mikey...Mikey suggested I name our new Lutino Pearl Celeste to go with the Angel theme! Mum and Dad both love it and say Mikey is clever


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so sweet! I'd love to have a lutino eventually-they look precious!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Ty i can't wait to get her home and interact with her


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

welll i have a little surprise......my breeder felt Celeste was doing so well I picked her up tonight and she is now in her cage calling to me because she thinks she should be out chewing on the lounge.....she stepped up straight away for dad and seems to like him quite a bit...she jumped over to him several times from my chair....i will post pics 2moro!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh and solace i was wrong about the dob...she was hatched on the 6th of January....her eldest sibling was hatched 2nd Jan so i guess she was 3rd out of 5! she's the middle child poor girl


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kim, they are GREAT pictures. I've been thinking of getting another tiel and want either a whiteface or a lutino....these pics are leaning me toward the lutino! I have to wait though, my bf is a deputy sherriff that works midnight shift...him trying to sleep through frankie's singing all day when we finally get a house means one little boy will have to be enough for me for now  

I especially like the one where she's looking at the camera and kinda tilting her head. So cute!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i missed the best shot of her that day directly before that pic....she looked at me and did the lean forward to inspect the camera...it was so cute...im gonna go take some more pics of her in a minute....she is such a sweetheart and so tame! she doesnt like scritches but she kisses and is a real chewer....she hasnt chewed any moles yet but i think she will soon lol....she loves playing with hair too.....its really nice to have different tiels......i think u would be happy with either....wfs are so beautiful too....lutinos are so pretty....like little Angels...thats why i decided on Celeste


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree! The name definately fits your little angel


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so pretty


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

tyvm! she is so precious


----------

